# 2019 Chevy Cruze infotainment screen/gps/music issue



## Chad20101 (Jul 23, 2019)

mws_1984 said:


> I have a 2019 Chevy Cruze and I find at times when I have my iphone hooked up(original iphone usb cable) to it and am using the GPS(waze) that the screen will suddenly be a map that is all scrambled up. If I disconnect my cable and replug then it is fine til it happens again.
> 
> Also I have an issue with music. I use pandora for music and will find when it is hooked up with the cable I will get scratchy music at times. Unplug and replug then it's fine, til it happens again. I have no issue when it is going off bluetooth. But I obviously can't use GPS without it being hooked up so I tend to keep it plugged in.
> 
> Has anyone experienced an issue like this? Is there a fix?


I'm currently dealing with the same issue with my usb port module on my 19, ive replaced with a new module still does the static when listening to music . I dont know what to do now.


----------



## marmalou (Dec 30, 2020)

Do you have any spare cables lying around that delivery power + data? Just to quickly test if your original cable is broken, those original iPhone cables are easy to break.


----------



## Chad20101 (Jul 23, 2019)

I’ve tried new cables & even bought a new phone issue still happens . It’s like the usb module gets warm to touch when the issue starts happen.


----------



## Carminooch (Mar 23, 2018)

I’ve been having a problem with Waze displaying a map missing buttons and that I can’t interact with it. The only way for me to fix it is unplugging my phone and then plugging it back in. I can confirm it’s the app because it doesn’t happen with any other apps or functions


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

Use a higher data speed rated USB cable. All those cheap ones you find standing at the checkout line are probably 1.1 rated. The color codes apply to all USB cables. The link is titled USB-C but the information is generic. 












What is USB-C: Background and Overview


USB-C connection allow devices to be powered over its universal connector and make charging and communication quick and easy.




www.google.com


----------



## JBOMBSHELL20 (Jun 18, 2021)

mws_1984 said:


> I have a 2019 Chevy Cruze and I find at times when I have my iphone hooked up(original iphone usb cable) to it and am using the GPS(waze) that the screen will suddenly be a map that is all scrambled up. If I disconnect my cable and replug then it is fine til it happens again.
> 
> Also I have an issue with music. I use pandora for music and will find when it is hooked up with the cable I will get scratchy music at times. Unplug and replug then it's fine, til it happens again. I have no issue when it is going off bluetooth. But I obviously can't use GPS without it being hooked up so I tend to keep it plugged in.
> 
> Has anyone experienced an issue like this? Is there a fix?


Is you use an iPad as ur music and Ur phone only as gps separate the two trust me I had the same issues


----------

